# SHTF TV Series >>>> "Day 5"



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just saw an ad for this ongoing TV series - looked good - playing on the El Ray cable network currently ....


Day 5: Season 1

Day 5 is the first dramatic series from Rooster Teeth Productions, set in the immediate aftermath of a fatal sleep epidemic. After a fortuitous drug bender saves his life, addict Jake (Jesse C. Boyd) ventures out into the quiet streets… unaware that most of the world already died in their beds. Now, battling sleepless fatigue and encroaching delirium, Jake teams with a scrappy teenager (Walker Satterwhite), overnight doctor (Stephanie Drapeau) and red-eye pilot (Davi Jay) to search for answers… and just maybe find a way to sleep again. Set in a world of insomniacs, late-shift workers and roving psychotics, Day 5 presents a unique vision of the apocalypse that fuses serial drama and thriller around a human story of survival and redemption.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

DON'T DO CABLE. The creeps who own that cabal are POS.

Get an antenna. Pays itself in less than a year


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> DON'T DO CABLE. The creeps who own that cabal are POS.
> 
> Get an antenna. Pays itself in less than a year


"cable" goes for everything that isn't air blasted ....

I intend to stream the back episodes to catch up and most likely will see the entire season in arrears ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My antenna was free, used. USA Channelmaster long distance > 120 mile. I get Utica NY in Vermont >40 staitions, FREE!
.
I got a Channelmater amplifer, year 2005, $60, and $10 of Rustoleum paint into the setup. That is ~$4 bucks a year + a bit of eleltric for booster. Just electric it's a pitaance

What have you spent?


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Read the description, any way to get on Hulu? What network was it on?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> "cable" goes for everything that isn't air blasted ....
> 
> I intend to stream the back episodes to catch up and most likely will see the entire season in arrears ....


So how much do you spend a year to these creeps?

I'm spending a few cents on electric, and nothing on them


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> So how much do you spend a year to these creeps?
> 
> I'm spending a few cents on electric, and nothing on them


tickets for sports events would total like $25K - plus another $10K for travel & others >>>>> seeing them on TV - SUPER CHEAP - if you don't realize it there's such a thing as life and it's enjoyment - being an azzhole constantly gets old ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rossline said:


> +1


So what I think you're saying is that on occasion you can agree with someone but other than that, you have no opinions. On anything it seems.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> tickets for sports events would total like $25K - plus another $10K for travel & others >>>>> seeing them on TV - SUPER CHEAP - if you don't realize it there's such a thing as life and it's enjoyment - being an azzhole constantly gets old ....


Professional sports are not worth watching or supporting. Like Koperniack, Kraft, Kobe, ........

Imagine if the USA had 150 less stadiums and 150 more factories that paid 1/4 what spoiled sports brats "earn".

If they put out something for free on broadcast, like Daytona, Super Bowl ,or world series, I'll watch, but NOT pay one cent.

My sports are hunting, fishing, biking, backpacking, and trapping. None are Gov. subsidized.

Edit: and the broadcast news is 99.99% propaganda, the local/national weather is even a spin/tool to hook you into bad commercials

Edit2: I didn't watch one commercial for any major sports events, NOT ONE. TV gets muted, and I play with educational stuff fed into the TV from my computer. If I miss a NASCAR crash, homerun, or touchdown, it's better than listening to 10 minutes of BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Was this thread about a TV series or was it about the evils of cable?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Take your pick?

Cable is slime and propaganda. Their advertising is even worse.

At least I know the turds get 0/Zero dollars from me, although the shit they broadcast is just as bad.

Want your kids to watch any of that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Take your pick?
> 
> Cable is slime and propaganda. Their advertising is even worse.
> 
> ...


No, it's not a take your pick thing. It's about a TV series. Yeah, we got it. You're against cable. If you are interested in the series, they probably offer it on DVD. If not, then this means nothing to you. 
Want to rail against cable TV, start a thread.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess boycotting cable would be a good thing, as well as broadcast offal.

The former supports no good SOBs, the latter you just shut off and pay nothing.

Got my point?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I guess boycotting cable would be a good thing, as well as broadcast offal.
> 
> The former supports no good SOBs, the latter you just shut off and pay nothing.
> 
> Got my point?


THIS thread isn't ABOUT that! It's about a SERIES! Want to rail against cable? Start a thread!

Do you get MY point? It isn't complicated. You are intentionally derailing a thread so you can rail against cable. Do I disagree with you? No. That's not the point, however.
Now, start a new thread about that topic or simply walk away from this thread as it is not about your topic.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> THIS thread isn't ABOUT that! It's about a SERIES! Want to rail against cable? Start a thread!
> 
> Do you get MY point? It isn't complicated. You are intentionally derailing a thread so you can rail against cable. Do I disagree with you? No. That's not the point, however.
> Now, start a new thread about that topic or simply walk away from this thread as it is not about your topic.


I have no problem with that.

Peace be with you Sunday.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have no problem with that.
> 
> Peace be with you Sunday.


I look forward to the thread.

There's a lot of hate to throw at cable, if you ask me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I look forward to the thread.
> 
> There's a lot of hate to throw at cable, if you ask me.


God bless ya Denton.

I'll got some hard thinking to do, to spite CNN/cable crapbags, then I'll be back.

Sorry if I pissed the OP.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah can we ask where to find the series as for the protest on cable or subscriptions I can ignore that thread but I’d like to learn more about the show?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I look forward to the thread.
> 
> There's a lot of hate to throw at cable, if you ask me.


God bless ya Denton.

I'll got some hard thinking to do, to spite CNN/cable crapbags, then I'll be back.

If you buy cable, you buy treason, how is that preppers?

Sorry if I pissed the OP

But I'll sleep well this night.


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

I have season 1 and 2 but didn't get to watch them yet.... I "borrowed" them from the torrents.




Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

